# Finally



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

Ground it out hard on Sunday 7/13. After some hard work we finally put the first Tarpon on the new boat...what a rush. Sorry no action shots, too concentrated on trying to do it right. The best part was seeing it swim off healthy. Here's to a great start to the season of 2008.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

nice fish, good job!


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice fish...CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Great deal!! More info puleez!! What port, how far out???

My goal is to catch one, which would be my first, this year!!


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Great Catch! What body of water???


----------



## hookemtim (Aug 27, 2007)

that's a hoss....congrats


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Where are they? I have not even had the chance to miss one this year. Any pointers on where they might be coming out of the Galveston Yacht Basin?


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

Very Cool!


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

We tried from 50 ft in and finally struck silver off of 71st st (Galveston) in 35-40 feet of water. Fresh dead shad.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

listos? said:


> We tried from 50 ft in and finally struck silver off of 71st st (Galveston) in 35-40 feet of water. Fresh dead shad.


Great!!! That's my stomping grounds!! Proven boat or not, If I can still see land, and have a GPS!! Thank God for Tow Boat US!!!

I may give it a try this weekend!! Was there bait (Shad) in the water or did you have to buy it?? How many Grey Suits and kings did you get before the Silver King??


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

Not much bait moving on Sunday, but I hear it's all over out there today. No shortage of sharks...big sharks.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Were there many in the area? Or just that bad a-- in th pic?


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

I only saw 1 other fish roll all day


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

NIce Catch and Realese listos?

I sure with I was out there with the water so nice...


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice tarpon!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

worth the wait


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

*It is great to see someone Catch, Photo, and Release a Tarpon the proper way. *

*Congratulations!*

:cheers:


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!! Great C&R. No bear hugging for photo's. GJ!!!!


----------

